# How I almost wound up on Unsolved Mysteries



## Winter (Sep 7, 2009)

So it's been many years since this occured but I will try to deliver as many of the details as I can remember.

It was somewhere around 1998. I was hitching with a buddy to a rainbow festival...and no..I'm not a hippie. I just like chilling with them sometimes. Nothing wrong with smoking some good herb and relaxing lol

So this gathering was in KY somewhere...and we were about 200 miles away. It was raining balls and night time...dark as fuck..so you KNOW we weren't getting picked up on the side of the HWY. We ended up walking to the nearest sign of civilization...which was just a gas station in the middle of nowhere. I had about 80 cents on me and went in and bought a snickers bar to split with my pal. On my way out the door I see this big ass pick up truck pulling in. The driver (an older man...looked kinda like grizzly adams but scarier) hollars out to us *hey you kids....you need a ride?*. So we approach and tell them where we are going. They laugh and tell us there's no way we are getting a ride out anywhere tonight. Then they proceed to tell us that they are camping a few miles down the road and ask if we'd like to camp with them....with the promise of a ride back to the HWY in the morning. We say sure..fuck it. Better than sitting here n possibly getting kicked out with no where to go ....did I mention it was raining balls? lol

So we hop in the back of the truck and ride back with them. By them...I mean the driver (Pa)...his wife (Ma) and their son and his wife. Now...I'd heard of redneck, backwoods hillbillies before..but this was my first time ever really meeting any. And they were as backwoods as it gets. 

We got to the camp site and the old man informs me and my pal that we need to hop in the truck with him to go find firewood. (BTW...we told these people that we were married....to hopefully keep anyone from comming on to me...yeah.) So he pulls up to this spot and tells my friend to get out and grab this wood he spotted. No sooner than my friend was out the truck...the old man reaches over and puts his hand on my knee. Man. Let me tell you. That is the SHITTIEST feeling ever. My heart lept through my throat ....I told him plain and simple...hey man I'm married. And removed his hand. Later my friend confided in me that he half expected the old man to get out the truck and beat him upside the head while he was gathering wood.

We get back to their camp..and cook up some grub. It was the most decent part of the night. They even smoked some good greens with us. But the whole fucking thing was just creepy. The younger man (son) approached my friend and asked if he wanted to *swap wives* for the evening. 

So me and my friend finally pass out curled up together...mostly out of fear lol. The next thing I remember is waking up to some soft of rustling noise next to me. I rolled over to look...and low and behold..the old man was lying on the ground next to me....and you can pretty much guess what he was doing. Yep! Jacking off...lying next to me. I rolled back over and woke up my friend and told him we needed to get outta there. 

So we ask them about the ride back to the HWY. We are informed they have something they have to do first....they all pile up in the truck...and just leave us there. Man. We had no fucking clue where we were. Except that we were somewhere...deep in some woods. I remember telling my friend that we should just haul ass before we end up on unsolved mysteries. So that's exactly what we did. Grabbed our shit and walked for what seemed forever until finally...we saw a road ahead that lead us to the HWY. Needless to say....I have been scared of Kentucky ever since LOL


----------



## hartage (Sep 7, 2009)

That is some freaky shit. If something were to happen it would be like you two just vanished into thin air.

Hey, did you make it to the last rainbow gathering in NM ? Next one is gonna be in the east somewhere.


----------



## Winter (Sep 7, 2009)

Man I haven't been to a rainbow gathering since around 2002. But I'm looking to getting back on the road soon...so I'm open to whatever


----------



## hartage (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm going to make plans to make it to the next one in the east coast as soon as I find out where. You should come hang with us an enjoy yourself. Welcome home ! we love you !


----------



## veggieguy12 (Sep 7, 2009)

Never take a ride way out to God knows where if you aren't prepared to fight off your driver and get outta there on your own effort.

Because you can ask (as you did) about them getting you back to where they picked ya up, but you might as well not even hear their answer.


----------



## finn (Sep 7, 2009)

Father and son creeps... I hope your vibe radar has gotten a lot better in the last ten years. Either that or your ass kicking skills, whatever works.


----------



## Winter (Sep 7, 2009)

Well...my vibe and ass kicking skills have both greatly improved over the years lol . Hey man..what can I say. I was a fresh faced kid then...didn't know anything but thought I knew everything. That's how it goes sometimes....but you live...and you learn. And what doesn't kill you just makes you stronger. 

Arrow I have read your story. In fact...I've read a whole lot from this site via my cell. Bad thing is...it wouldn't let me sign up through the app on my cell...so I couldn't interact with the site...just read. Finally have comp access now...much better! Needless to say..I've been checkin StP out for a little while now and quite like it here! 

And thanks Hartage! <3


----------



## Winter (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh yeah..Arrow I could def relate to your story BTW. Unfortunately...this isn't the only story of creepy happenings from my younger more naive years. ....ugh


----------



## bote (Sep 8, 2009)

this is going to sound unsympathetic, but half way through your story, when your friend told you he thought the guy was gonna knock his head in with a chunk of firewood... I just started laughing and haven't stopped yet. That is a hilarious story, what an absolutely miserable time, and it was even raining! I can relate somehow, thanks.

oh yeah, i have to agree that it was kind an obvious fucked up situation to get yourself into, but I might well have done the same, you just have to investigate the freaks every once in awhile or you feel like you're not getting the full effect.


----------



## Winter (Sep 8, 2009)

Man it's ok...I laugh about it too. It was one of the most miserable...frightening...but insanely funny things that have ever happened to me. At the time...I didn't think it was too funny. But now when I think back on it...the first thing I think is somethin along the lines of *Jesus EFFIN Christ I was a dumb kid back then* and the second thing I do is laugh about it.


----------



## logan714 (Oct 15, 2009)

Winter said:


> Man I haven't been to a rainbow gathering since around 2002. But I'm looking to getting back on the road soon...so I'm open to whatever


are you an army brat (ft benning?)?

logan


----------



## wokofshame (Oct 16, 2009)

dude i had a similiar thing happen to me years ago the first time i went to kentucky with a creepy trucker telling me to take my pants and boots off...... fucken creepy especially there was another kid riding with him in the truck! his sextoy or what i hope never to know.
really gave me a hatred for the place initially but the reality, is, just what happened to me, there's creeps everywhere and i had the bad luck to run into one there. i dig the appalachians though.


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Oct 16, 2009)

Uh, I wake up to some fucking hillbilly piece of shit doing that and he's going to be the dead one on unsolved mysteries.

There is a lot of crazy ass hillbillies out here. I wouldn't venture into certain parts of my county (Knox) unless I was related to someone or was good friends with them. Outsiders not welcome.


----------

